# Canon speedlite 199A(relic) as an off camera flash?



## Foxtrot_01 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello,
I have an old Canon Speedlite 199A from my dad's Canon A-1, I was wondering if I could use this old flash as an off camera flash. I just but some radio triggers PT04 and I was wondering if I could use these on the Speelite 199A. I currently have a Canon 40D.
Thanks.


----------



## Rosshole (Apr 24, 2010)

I big part of off camera flash is manual control of the intensity.  Does it have this?


----------



## Gaerek (Apr 24, 2010)

I did a little research and didn't come up with too much. I did find a thread where someone was trying to use a 199a with a Cybersync wireless system and it wasn't working. To quote the source I found, speaking of wireless setups:



> There's apparently some kind of circuit lockup issue that happens to a lot of folks where the flash will fire once fine, but it won't fire again until it's been reset/power cycled.


 
It apprently works fine with a PC cord, but I doubt this is what you want to use. You can also apparently use it on your camera's hotshoe if you'd like. But it might be difficult/impossible to use it wirelessly.


----------



## Dwig (Apr 24, 2010)

Rosshole said:


> I big part of off camera flash is manual control of the intensity.  Does it have this?



An easy thing to look up. A minute or two with a search engine will find the instruction manual ( Canon Speedlite instruction manual, Canon speedlite user guide, Canon Flash units 133A, 155A, 166A, 177A, 188A, 199A, 299t, Canon Speedlite 220EX, Canon 244T, Speedlite 277T, 300EZ, 430ez, Canon speedlite 550EX,  Canon Macro Ring Lite ML-3, instructi).

The Speedlite 199a has only a single fixed output when in manual. There is no manual power adjustment.


----------



## mrtramplefoot (Apr 24, 2010)

Gaerek said:


> I did a little research and didn't come up with too much. I did find a thread where someone was trying to use a 199a with a Cybersync wireless system and it wasn't working. To quote the source I found, speaking of wireless setups:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just use the pc cord port on the pt 04 receiver


----------

